# Pls help. urgently looking for FA Custard Premium



## stevie g (5/7/18)

.


----------



## Room Fogger (5/7/18)

stevie g said:


> If anyone in the randburg/roodepoort/krugersdorp area has 5ml to 10ml of FA Custard Premium to sell me please let me know.
> 
> I'll trade you e-liquid or even a smok TFV4 for it.
> 
> Thanks


BLCK has stock, R25.00 for 10 ml
https://www.blckvapour.co.za/collec...rates/products/custard-premium-concentrate-fa

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (5/7/18)

And if you order from them now they will probably deliver tomorrow morning

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (5/7/18)

Remind me later when I am home. Can't remember if I Have this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wimmas (5/7/18)

I have a 10ml for you and live in Roodepoort, PM me if you still need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

